# whether there is an economic electric motor?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

why do you need that much RPM? 

what are you putting it into?


----------



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

frodus said:


> why do you need that much RPM?
> 
> what are you putting it into?


Do thou not know that this formula is the economic engine?

thou do not understand what I wrote this topic?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

If you wrote in complete sentences and thoughts and used units attached to your numbers, and you didn't call a motor an engine, maybe I could understand..... but I couldn't, so I asked.

if could..... explain!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

This thread should go on failblog...


----------

